# How's Your Day?



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

http://www.hallmark.com/webapp/wcs/...02001;11446;-102034&step=&tabOn=&rank=P1R16SO

Totally cracked me up!


----------



## berlin (Aug 19, 2004)

wendy that is so my experience of parenthood!!! that was my two boys from the minute they get up... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

--


----------



## berlin (Aug 19, 2004)

well, actually I have this skill, where I 'distance' myself from the bedlam going on around... :shock:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2005)

berlin said:


> well, actually I have this skill, where I 'distance' myself from the bedlam going on around... :shock:


THAT is one of the few good things about Dp. :shock:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Dang Wendy, I'm using this old computer and can't even get it to download the site.  Can't wait to see it as I need a good laugh especially if it's about kids.

:shock: Oma


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

--


----------

